# Pet shop that doesn't sell animals



## Mr Rossi (May 16, 2009)

Is there a pet shop in Dubai that doesn't actually sell animals, just toys, food etc? Or at least ones that don't sell dogs


----------



## m1key (Jun 29, 2011)

Homely Petz is a good online store that delivers. Have used them and was happy with the service.


----------



## Gavtek (Aug 23, 2009)

There's one in Cluster D in JLT, right on the lake, next to Just Falafel called Euro Pets (or Euro Petz).


----------



## Grt1 (Nov 7, 2012)

Mr Rossi said:


> Is there a pet shop in Dubai that doesn't actually sell animals, just toys, food etc? Or at least ones that don't sell dogs


At the expense of sounding thick!!! ... why not a pet shop selling pets??... and why especially not dogs... just curious... !!!


----------



## m1key (Jun 29, 2011)

Grt1 said:


> At the expense of sounding thick!!! ... why not a pet shop selling pets??... and why especially not dogs... just curious... !!!


Because the animals are treated appallingly in pet shops here. I suspect Mr Rossi doesn't want them to profit from his custom. I certainly wouldn't give them mine.


----------



## Mr Rossi (May 16, 2009)

Basically, want some toys and don't want to support animal cruelty. Google puppy mills for a fuller picture.


----------



## vantage (May 10, 2012)

i think i saw loads of dog stuff in Safestway supermarket


----------



## Gavtek (Aug 23, 2009)

Gavtek said:


> There's one in Cluster D in JLT, right on the lake, next to Just Falafel called Euro Pets (or Euro Petz).


Ignore this, it turns out they do sell dogs, I thought they were only in for grooming.


----------



## Grt1 (Nov 7, 2012)

Mr Rossi said:


> Basically, want some toys and don't want to support animal cruelty. Google puppy mills for a fuller picture.


Not being a pet lover had no idea what goes on in this trade... its shameful... there is no end to man's cruelty it seems!!


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

Most of the vets have dog and cat toys, as do many of the supermarkets.


----------



## Felixtoo2 (Jan 16, 2009)

There's a place in the Marina near the yacht club, think its called posh pets.


----------



## Laowei (Nov 29, 2009)

Felixtoo2 said:


> There's a place in the Marina near the yacht club, think its called posh pets.


Have you been in there? Holy cr4p its expensive, last time i went in (while waiting for my chips to cook from Bob's) the place was packed with heavily made up ladies each with what looked like 'rats' on leads. 

If you want to buy your dog a sparkly diamond encrusted waist coat , with matching booties that would be the place to go.


----------



## Felixtoo2 (Jan 16, 2009)

I was going to go to Bobs until I found out they sell not only sell dogs but fish and they even proudly announce that they batter them on the premises!!! Lol


----------



## CDN2012 (Jun 15, 2011)

Get ready to pay. What you can get in the Dollar store in North America cost about $10-$12 in the UAE, its crazy, and the quality is still not worth even a dollar.


----------



## Chocoholic (Oct 29, 2012)

Most vets sell quite a good selection of doggy toys - seem to recall ACE hardware even have a pet section.


----------



## Mr Rossi (May 16, 2009)

Cheers for the responses, I'm actually after some cat trees and tunnels. All a bit big for the average vet and there's none in Ace. I just mentioned dogs because despite being a cat person I deplore cruelty to most animals.


----------



## Chocoholic (Oct 29, 2012)

Good on you Rossi! Ah for cat trees, there's a small pet store next to Spinneys in Springs Town centre that had quite a good selection of those - they sell fish, but nothing more and they also have a points system where you can collect points on purchases to get money off. I always found them pretty good.


----------



## Mr Rossi (May 16, 2009)

They must be good if you feel the need to unearth 3 old threads to tell us about them.


----------

